# Leaf Spot or Blight or ?



## WillClimb (Jul 7, 2002)

I have a client with multiple trees in his yard showing signs of a disease. The main characteristic is that small branches die and the leaves turn brown. The branches aren't broken and only random branches seem to be infected.
Trees affected:

- Water Oak
- Unknown (looks similar to tea olive)
- Red Maple
- Cherry (in neighbors yard)

The cherry has small rust colored spots all over its leaves, which are dropping to the ground quickly, and seems to be hit the hardest and is declining the fastest. When I looked at the dying branches of the other trees I noticed faint dark spots on them too, but nothing like the cherry.

I'm thinking blight or leaf spot, but the photos of leaf spot I've seen show larger spots than these, and these spots look a little more uniform and circular than in the leaf spot photos. The spots are small, 1-2 milimeters, although there are a couple of larger spots per leaf that have lighter colored centers.

WillClimb


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 7, 2002)

Probably sevearl different problems that are oportunistic from thr drought conditions in your area.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Jul 20, 2002)

determine what fungal agent is active and treat accordingly, Banner or Dithane maybe.


----------

